# any speed goats with bow?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

did anyone fill there tags on speed goats with there bow?

me and my friend hit one in the neck but he got away


----------



## Selma Goods (Oct 18, 2005)

So you have an animal with a severe wound bleeding to death somewhere. Sounds kinda neantherthal to me. At least kill the damn thing if your'e gonna hunt that way.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

and you never screw up i take it bowhunting than?

when the winds blowing 20 miles an hour we aimed at his butt and hit it in the neck... not our fault that the wind was that bad... plus we hit it in the middle of the neck and now we know why it got away because we hit nothing vital hit the meat in his neck and he was fine... and i really dont appreciate your post on how you must be perfect on what you always shoot at and never make a poor shot or miss huh?

congrats to you on being a pro and knowing everything about hunting! :beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

and i didnt ask on anyones imput on how my shot was... i was asking if anyone got lucky and got one...


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

People make mistakes and will always make mistakes while hunting. I'm thinking thats why its called hunting and not jsut killing. I'm sure this case isn't the only one that has happened this year and I'm sure many more will happen during rifle season as well. I think people need to stop judging quite so hard. Sometimes a shot just doesn't end up where you plan. Sometimes animals get away. They also get hit by cars and accidently hang themselves on barbwire fence too. I wouldn't say making a bad shot is being neanderthal to me. Sounds more like human error and that will never stop in huniting. As for my bow season: I didn't even get close enough to one for a bow shot this year, but I did take an average size buck during rifle season here in Montana. Keep hunting and learn from your mistakes more then the ridicule you get from them. :beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

exactly....
but that jacka$$ up there thinks he knows everything about hunting... and obviously he never screws up when hunting by the way he talks...


----------

